# Problem with Cutting Master 2 / Windows 7 64 bit / Graphtec CE3000 Mk2



## norwalktee (Nov 10, 2005)

Cutting Master freezes up my Illustrator CS2 on my Windows 7 computer. I've reinstalled the drivers and software, but the problem still persists. Any solutions? I plan on calling Graphtec, but wanted to know what other users know. Is there another cutting program that will cut from Windows 7 64 bit and utilize the contour cutting feature of this cutter?


----------



## NOPALITO24 (Jul 22, 2009)

hello,

Yes there is other software that incorporates the rms feature of your Graphtec but it third party software which can be expensive. FYI.. there no known problems w/ CM2 so the best thing to do is go to there website Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutters, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquisition platforms, Electronic Testing Instruments, Craft Robo 
and dwnld the latest version of CM2 v1.81, before installing temp. disable your antivirus/firewall, then install. Make sure you uninstall the older version first.


----------

